# Husband talks about me



## medusa (May 8, 2012)

I am really really getting sick of husband's insults!Today I was looking for a job and he looks at the classifieds and saids oh here's something you can do and he tells me phone sex operator.The he said I can go work at Hooters and starts laughing.That's because makes fun of my breasts he said I could stretch them out like rubber bands and that they look like to flat tires!He also tells me Selma Hayek the actor is beautiful and that I don't look like her.One time some of his friends had invited him to a strip club and i had made some comment.He said I was just mad nobody was going to look at me.husband talks about meI don't know if he's cheating on me or what.If a man cheats will he do it again?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

That's verbal abuse. You need to address that behavior, whether or not there is any evidence of cheating.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well if he isn't cheating he's certainly abusive, why do you put up with it?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

How long have you been married? And why would you put up with these insults. Thats not love or what a loving respectful relationship is about. He sounds like he has some self esteem issues himself. He feels better downing you because of how he feels about himself.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

No way should you put up with that. NO way.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

You can't change someone like this. Accept a life of verbal insults and abuse...or leave him. I would choose the latter. The former is a future of depression and unhappiness. 

Leave the rotten to the core man you married. I hope u do not have kids. If you do leave him anyway to show them that that behaviour is unacceptable.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My ex h was along the lines of talking that way. I was pregnant and he always told me how fat I was. My ex was always putting me down telling me how worthless I was and how I was lucky to have found him. I didn't stay long. I left and found a man who fully respects me. My current husband in the last 13 years has never raised his voice at me. He's very kind, a polar opposite then my ex.

I would leave. You don't need to be treated in that way. Your husband is putting you down to make himself/ego feel better. It is verbal abuse. You don't need a husband like this. There are so much nicer men out there to fall in love with who respects you.


----------



## Subi (Apr 4, 2012)

sometimes when i read stuff like that i find it hard to believe that a man can be so abusive of his wife. Yet i have put up with it for too long. It has become such common place in my house that i dont recognise it as abuse. I dont know why. But reading yo thread makes me agree that no woman deserves to be treated like that. Yo thread has made me more aware of my own situation. A lot of my emotions are on ice and have been for a long time. Time to de ice and move on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

The question you should be asking is not..

"Why is hubby such an asshat and will he cheat?"

It should be...

"Why do I have so little value in myself that I continually put up with this sh!t?"


----------

